# cold water fish



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

other than goldfish can any fish survive our outdoor temps in our ponds\/


id love sunfish 

OR what about frogs and newts\/ that do well any place to purchase them


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

CandidPets said:


> other than goldfish can any fish survive our outdoor temps in our ponds\/
> 
> id love sunfish
> 
> OR what about frogs and newts\/ that do well any place to purchase them


Hey, we have a pond section now! No big deal, just pointing out for next time. Have you tried Humber Nursuries? They generally have frogs, although it's usually early in the season and they come as tad poles. I kept them in my pond for about 4 years. The tadpoles turned into big giant bull frogs, the size of a soup bowl.


----------

